# PC Stürzt bei Last ab und Startet sich dann einige Minuten nicht.



## FabiiiHW (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen mein PC Stürzt seit 2-3 Tagen bei einer hohen Last ab.
Ich dachte erst es liegt an meiner Hardware doch meine Hardware ist Recht aktuell und sollte dies eigentlich locker Schaffen.
Wenn mein PC abstürzt stürzt er ohne Vorwarnung ab.
Und wenn ich ihn an machen möchte geht meine Graka an und Mein Ram leuchtet. Die Lüfter von Cpu und Gehäuse drehen sich nur kurz.
Einen Mainboard und Grafikkarten defekt schließe ich daher aus.
Da er sich ja wie gesagt nicht direkt wieder starten lässt gehe ich davon aus das etwas mit der Netzspannung zutun hat.
Als der PC anging habe ich auch die CPU und GPU Temperaturen kontrolliert alles kühl.

Hardware: 
GeForce GTX 3060
AMD ryzen 7 3700x 
16gB Corsair Vengance 3600mHz
Aorus b350m Elite als Mainboard
Und Netzteil Corsair CFX750 Watt.

Ich gehe ja davon aus das dass Netzteil weg muss aber was sagt ihr?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Januar 2022)

Bei was stürzt der PC an, was soll die Hardware locker schaffen?

Aktuellste BIOS Version installieren, dies kann Fehler und Inkompatibilitäten beseitigen.
RAM maximal mit 3200MHz laufen lassen, wenn etwas übertaktet ist zurücksetzen auf Standard, egal ob es früher sauber damit gelaufen ist oder nicht.
Kann es sein das der Anpressdruck des CPU-Kühlers zu hoch ist, dies kann dazu führen das teile der CPU deswegen Fehlfunktionen haben.



FabiiiHW schrieb:


> Ich gehe ja davon aus das dass Netzteil weg muss aber was sagt ihr?


Welches Netzteil ist es genau, genaue Bezeichnung ist wichtig, wann wurde es gekauft.


FabiiiHW schrieb:


> Einen Mainboard und Grafikkarten defekt schließe ich daher aus.


Das kann man daraus nicht schließen, zumindest kann man deswegen nicht sicher sein.

Ps.:
Kommas schaden deinen Sätzen garantiert nicht, die Taste tut dir sicher nicht weh, großes Indianerehrenwort...


----------

